# how I learnt 4x4x4 OLL parity



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 31, 2022)

Some time ago I asked for a good OLL parity alg for 4x4x4 and user @Timona (thanks!) gave me this alg:


```
Rw U2 x Rw U2 Rw U2 Rw' U2 Lw U2 Rw' U2 Rw U2 Rw' U2 Rw'
```
(see alg in use)

As the alg is long, I broke it down into these 3 sections:


```
1. Rw U2 x Rw U2 Rw U2
2. Rw' U2 Lw U2 Rw' U2
3. Rw U2 Rw' U2 Rw'
```


*Notice that you always make a wide turn followed by a U2.*
Let's break it even further


```
1.
Rw U2 x
Rw U2
Rw U2

2.
Rw' U2
Lw U2
Rw' U2

3.
Rw U2
Rw' U2
Rw'
```


So we have three sections:

1:

```
Rw U2 x
Rw U2
Rw U2
```
We simply do Rw U2 three times, notice that the first Rw U2 is followed by an x rotation


2:

```
Rw' U2
Lw U2
Rw' U2
```
Here we do the the moves in the same direction 3 times (Rw', Lw, Rw'), alternating between the wide R and wide L moves, beginning with the wide R


3:


```
Rw U2
Rw' U2
Rw'
```
Finally we do 3 wide R moves, the first one is CW and the last 2 are CCW, without needing an U2 at the end.


*FINAL TIP:*

Practice the moves on a 3x3x3 if possible.
That alg is equivalent to a ZBLL and *if you mess up the alg is easier to fix on a 3x3x3 because there are no center and dedges to mess up.*

-- It's easy to translate it to the 4x4x4 when you're ready to try on it later.

That way you can practice it better and more safely.

GOOD CUBING EVERY1!!!


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 1, 2022)

Or you could just use Triforce. You only need to know OCLL, CPLL, and PLL parity. That's only 9 algs and no OLL parity.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Aug 15, 2022)

DuckubingCuber347 said:


> Or you could just use Triforce. You only need to know OCLL, CPLL, and PLL parity. That's only 9 algs and no OLL parity.


you use that as your main 4x4 method?


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 15, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> you use that as your main 4x4 method?


I formally did. I currently use Hoya but I will probably give Triforce another shot since it's a really fascinating method.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Aug 15, 2022)

DuckubingCuber347 said:


> I formally did. I currently use Hoya but I will probably give Triforce another shot since it's a really fascinating method.


I'll take a look. Seems interesting


----------



## xyzzy (Aug 15, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> Some time ago I asked for a good OLL parity alg for 4x4x4 and user @Timona (thanks!) gave me this alg:
> 
> Rw' U2 Rw' U2 Lw U2 Rw' U2 Rw U2 x U2 Rw2 U2 Rw' U2 Rw U2
> 
> ...


… But these aren't the same algs? The one you broke into three sections is Lucas parity (17 moves), while Timona's alg is a double parity alg (16 moves ignoring the AUF at the end).



Filipe Teixeira said:


> Practice the moves on a 3x3x3 if possible.
> When the move is Rw just do the Rw, and when it's an Lw do an L. That alg is equivalent to a ZBLL and *if you mess up the alg is easier to fix on a 3x3x3 because there are no center and dedges to mess up.*


This also doesn't seem to work (with either Timona's alg or Lucas parity).


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Aug 15, 2022)

xyzzy said:


> … But these aren't the same algs? The one you broke into three sections is Lucas parity (17 moves), while Timona's alg is a double parity alg (16 moves ignoring the AUF at the end).
> 
> 
> This also doesn't seem to work (with either Timona's alg or Lucas parity).


I don't know how I messed it up. Corrected it already.
Thanks for pointing it up


----------



## Isaiah Scott (Nov 23, 2022)

This is the Alg I use Rw U2 Rw’ U2 Rw U2 Rw U2 Lw’ U2 Rw U2 Rw’ U2 B2 Rw2 B2


----------



## d--- (Dec 31, 2022)

Any tips for 5x5 parity?


----------



## ProStar (Dec 31, 2022)

d--- said:


> Any tips for 5x5 parity?


Same as 4x4 OLL parity except one of the wide moves is a triple wide move


----------



## d--- (Dec 31, 2022)

How is a triple wide move on bigger cubes notated


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 31, 2022)

@Christopher Mowla Parity discussion happening here. Your insights needed!


----------

